# Tinting laquer to spot repair cabinets



## NGPPaint (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a project with some cherry cabinets that were originally clear coated. They have since aged and have that great cherry patina. There are places with water damage. The customers love the look now that they have aged so I am reluctant to sand it all down and start over. I am hoping to do areas and blend it into the existing.

Has anyone had any luck tinting a laquer and blending in the bad area? I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have done it. I have even done a complete house of doors. The. HO did not like the way the color came out. So we shaded it. Came out beautiful. 
There is a few ways you can do it. The simplest way would to get a match of the cabinet. Fill your cup gun with lacquer and mix in small amounts (dip a stir stick amount) until you get the desired shade. Then lightly hit the effected areas.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Your biggest callange is getting tints that work with laq. Try Mohawk wood finishing systems.


----------

